# How to become a licensed architect in Canada?



## mariotroise (Oct 6, 2009)

A friend of mine left Canada to study architecture in one of the best schools in Brazil. Now she is coming back to Canada and she wants to work here as a licensed architect.
I tried to find information about it but all I found was how to become an architect when you study in local schools.

Does anybody knows what does it take for her to become licensed in Canada? She has around 4 years of work experience and bachelors degree in architecture and urbanism.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mariotroise said:


> A friend of mine left Canada to study architecture in one of the best schools in Brazil. Now she is coming back to Canada and she wants to work here as a licensed architect.
> I tried to find information about it but all I found was how to become an architect when you study in local schools.
> 
> Does anybody knows what does it take for her to become licensed in Canada? She has around 4 years of work experience and bachelors degree in architecture and urbanism.


She should contact the Provincial Architects Association in the Province she plans to settle in, such as OAA.on.ca : Homepage


----------



## mariotroise (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks a lot. The site is really informative.
So basically she will have to chose where to go first and then apply for certification there?
I thought there was a single architect board in Canada.
Appreciate the help.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mariotroise said:


> Thanks a lot. The site is really informative.
> So basically she will have to chose where to go first and then apply for certification there?
> I thought there was a single architect board in Canada.
> Appreciate the help.


The following site will/should give you the information. It appears that the profession is governed Provincially. 
Architects Going To Canada | Travailler en architecture au Canada


----------

